# Bad Sportsman



## PoppaRod (Jan 15, 2019)

KrappieJ said:


> I made this post hoping that like minded Sporstman will work to teach weekend warriors and wannabe outdoorsman to Respect the Resource. That’s what I did you a little to confrontational in your questioning you need to learn how to talk to people or learn to Keep your BS to yourself


Maybe you can teach me


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

nick 74 said:


> Never understood how people can determine a "stunted fish" from a young one ? In their minds every panfish must come out full grown.
> Isn't it possible that the large fish are suspicious of someone's presentation and only the young ones are biting ?


I'm sure they all go out with a microscope, pull a scale off the fish, look at the growth rings under the microscope to determine the age, compare that to the size of the fish and determine that they are stunted before throwing them on the ice and walking away.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

unclecrash said:


> I sure dont agree with it seen some builders do it on cooley years ago a mess of 15 inch crappie. Not my business.And Im sure a co or cop will tell you that too. Its whom ever's creel to do with what they please right or wrong its the idiots fish.


I’m not sure what there is to discuss here. Catching fish and throwing them away is wanten waste. It’s illegal. The CO should give a ticket for this each and every time. 

Sure it’s selfish, sure it’s idiotic management, sure it’s a slob move. Those things matter to people that don’t do this however those issues are irrelevant to the pathetic humans that do dump fish. But those pigs will care about getting a ticket ($). It’s a simple rule that needs simple enforcement.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Benzie Rover said:


> I’m not sure what there is to discuss here. Catching fish and throwing them away is wanten waste. It’s illegal. The CO should give a ticket for this each and every time.
> 
> Sure it’s selfish, sure it’s idiotic management, sure it’s a slob move. Those things matter to people that don’t do this however those issues are irrelevant to the pathetic humans that do dump fish. But those pigs will care about getting a ticket ($). It’s a simple rule that needs simple enforcement.


True, you must make every effort to recover game, true there are wildfowl laws that you must attempt to retrieve them, they count in your bag but you don't have to eat them.
No laws on fish though that I'm aware of. Carp, Suckers, Buffalo, even excess Smelt in the old days, went into the garden.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Everytime I read stuff like this I feel social media makes more of it than it is and will only propagate the anti's views and work against people who hunt and fish.It is not that big of an issue and has no impact.I have seen natural fish kills that were entire lakes and the recent die off of pan fish on St.clair a few years ago and they are now getting whoppers.This is honestly irrelevant in my eyes.On St.clair the coyotes eat most.Last year a coyote was out skirting many fishermen in broad daylight looking for a meal at metro.Making a huge issue out of this will be a stain on sportsman and a poster for PETA


----------



## KrappieJ (Jan 6, 2018)

birdhntr said:


> Everytime I read stuff like this I feel social media makes more of it than it is and will only propagate the anti's views and work against people who hunt and fish.It is not that big of an issue and has no impact.I have seen natural fish kills that were entire lakes and the recent die off of pan fish on St.clair a few years ago and they are now getting whoppers.This is honestly irrelevant in my eyes.On St.clair the coyotes eat most.Last year a coyote was out skirting many fishermen in broad daylight looking for a meal at metro.Making a huge issue out of this will be a stain on sportsman and a poster for PETA


This ain’t your Post so it’s Relevance to You specifically means Nothing to ME! as a Michigan Sportsman I find myself questioning “who raised these people” how can you Possibly Justify wasting fish by saying coyotes eat them if anything social media just gives Too many opportunities for people to Broadcast Ignorant BS rather than Adjust their narrow selfish way of thinking Killing fish just to throw them in the garbage leave them in a parking lot or in the Ice Leaves a ISHT STAIN on Sportsmen it’s disgusting wasteful childish behavior


----------



## KrappieJ (Jan 6, 2018)

jimp said:


> True, you must make every effort to recover game, true there are wildfowl laws that you must attempt to retrieve them, they count in your bag but you don't have to eat them.
> No laws on fish though that I'm aware of. Carp, Suckers, Buffalo, even excess Smelt in the old days, went into the garden.


Buffalo eat good!!! I can’t believe people would waste them or smelt in a garden but I’m realizing a lot of guys just go to kill something they don’t clean cook or eat fish


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Benzie Rover said:


> I’m not sure what there is to discuss here. Catching fish and throwing them away is wanten waste. It’s illegal. The CO should give a ticket for this each and every time.


Does Michigan actually have a waton waste law for fish? I know that it is very common in the west for elk/deer, but I'm not sure that Michigan does. Not saying I agree with not having one but a CO can't write a ticket for a law that isn't on the books.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

MSUFW07 said:


> Does Michigan actually have a waton waste law for fish? I know that it is very common in the west for elk/deer, but I'm not sure that Michigan does. Not saying I agree with not having one but a CO can't write a ticket for a law that isn't on the books.


Not that I know of. Like the other guy to produce a law on it or other guy is just chirping. Better explain myself because I guess my statement ruffled his feathers. When I state its not my business, I mean Im NOT approaching others on the topic If crappie man wants to be a hero then good on you ,but make sure you come back and post the pictures after you get beat down from someone who dont give two ****s or even worse killed by some jack wagon and Im sure it will happen if you approach the wrong perp. If you want to make a difference go become a CO. ALL ELSE IS JUST A LOUD CHIRP!!


----------



## KrappieJ (Jan 6, 2018)

MSUFW07 said:


> Does Michigan actually have a waton waste law for fish? I know that it is very common in the west for elk/deer, but I'm not sure that Michigan does. Not saying I agree with not having one but a CO can't write a ticket for a law that isn't on the books.


I don’t think so and I’m not saying that the CO needs to be involved at ALL I’m saying AS MEN that share and love the Same Resource we should hold each other to a certain standard as friends, neighbors and Sportsman


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

it is against the law to ; Deposit litter, fish, offal or any foreign matter in any waters of the state or any lands, private or public. •any fish on the ice would be included in a possession limit


----------



## KrappieJ (Jan 6, 2018)

unclecrash said:


> Not that I know of. Like the other guy to produce a law on it or other guy is just chirping. Better explain myself because I guess my statement ruffled his feathers. When I state its not my business, I mean Im NOT approaching others on the topic If crappie man wants to be a hero then good on you ,but make sure you come back and post the pictures after you get beat down from someone who dont give two ****s or even worse killed by some jack wagon and Im sure it will happen if you approach the wrong perp. If you want to make a difference go become a CO. ALL ELSE IS JUST A LOUD CHIRP!!


This Guy... lol I go fishing and spend time Out in the Woods to Avoid People like you I doubt that after all these years I’ve lived and grew up in Detroit that I will as you say get “beat down” because I say something to someone about wasting fish First reason is cause Unlike You I know how to Talk to people and second is it’s Not that Serious that I want to hurt someone or be “beat down” over fish I just would like to see it happen Less is all and to Spread the word that dead fish and Trash left on the Ice is disgusting I sent you a message too


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

KrappieJ said:


> This Guy... lol I go fishing and spend time Out in the Woods to Avoid People like you I doubt that after all these years I’ve lived and grew up in Detroit that I will as you say get “beat down” because I say something to someone about wasting fish First reason is cause Unlike You I know how to Talk to people and second is it’s Not that Serious that I want to hurt someone or be “beat down” over fish I just would like to see it happen Less is all and to Spread the word that dead fish and Trash left on the Ice is disgusting I sent you a message too


(I know how to talk to people?)
Lets not make a mountain out of a ant hill.
I have seen only one dead fish in eight days with 70 hrs on ice bouncing around.And I collect any trash.


----------



## KrappieJ (Jan 6, 2018)

birdhntr said:


> (I know how to talk to people?)
> Lets not make a mountain out of a ant hill.
> I have seen only one dead fish in eight days with 70 hrs on ice bouncing around.And I collect any trash.


That comment was for the Tough Guy talking bout beat downs I’m Amazed at the level of ignorance and juvenile bs all because I said People shouldn’t just leave fish on the ice wasn’t aimed at Real Sportsman


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahahahaha crappy your old unhappy azz still crying and carrying on.. Seems that your the one getting all puffed up on here talking all that tough guy BS and calling people names... Maybe someone should take a look in your medicine cabinet Frances


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

He sure is butt hurt. taking peoples opinions and turning into what he likes and believes in. And bashes the rest of what he dont like. Opinions are like butt holes everyone has one. None year newbie on a roll must not be getting any LOL. He threatened me in PM a post and Im being a nice guy. he is doing a lot of childish name calling which if I remember correctly is against forum policy. When are you running for President. LOL


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

KrappieJ said:


> Your comment or Lack of concern Certainly won’t Change anything including my Post so you could’ve saved yourself the Time By keeping it to yourself...‍♂ seeing as you have no desire to be constructive, a lot of ISHT That was Going On 40 years ago in Not Acceptable today


Who are you? He has as much right to his opinion as you do starting the thread in the first place.
If you think everyone is supposed to bow down because your heated, you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't agree with leaving your throwbacks on the ice, but the ecosystem will make use of them one way or another. Now water bottles, worm containers and gigantic balls of mono are the tell-tale signs of poor sportsmanship in my book.


----------



## KrappieJ (Jan 6, 2018)

I


Jimbos said:


> Who are you? He has as much right to his opinion as you do starting the thread in the first place.
> If you think everyone is supposed to bow down because your heated, you are sorely mistaken.


Im not Heated about nothing I can post whatever I want... And don’t give a FK who don’t like it and if you Threaten to hand out a “beat down” because I posted something you don’t like, feel free to Step up and try I’m out fishing by myself all the Time it’s not me making threats but I will take all challenges it’s funny how people will talk tough then act like they don’t know what they said all this drama because I posted about leaving fish on the ice... lol some real emotions behind the right to waste fish


unclecrash said:


> He sure is butt hurt. taking peoples opinions and turning into what he likes and believes in. And bashes the rest of what he dont like. Opinions are like butt holes everyone has one. None year newbie on a roll must not be getting any LOL. He threatened me in PM a post and Im being a nice guy. he is doing a lot of childish name calling which if I remember correctly is against forum policy. When are you running for President. LOL


You Talking wreckless like you want to do something I simply sent you a message to see what you’re talking about when you mentioned “beat downs” lol it wasn’t a Threat at ALL see that’s what’s really crazy is you brought Fighting and violence into the conversation for what? To intimidate me? I’m trying to figure it out what are you saying?


----------



## KrappieJ (Jan 6, 2018)

Jimbos said:


> Who are you? He has as much right to his opinion as you do starting the thread in the first place.
> If you think everyone is supposed to bow down because your heated, you are sorely mistaken.


Who I am is a Sportsman That was disgusted by seeing piles of bluegill left on the ice so I posted about it I can say whatever I feel if you don’t like it that’s on you But you start to Insult me or talk to me like I’m your kid and yeah I’m going confront that head on who are you his girlfriend?


----------

